
Ask HN: What's your favorite movie because it makes you think? - alphabettsy
I&#x27;m looking for a movie that may not be the best film, but you may like it because of the scenarios and questions it raises.
======
badrabbit
5 centimeters per second:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0983213/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0983213/)

Visually stunning,leaves me with profound thoughts of fate,missed
opportunities and connections between humans.

Your name is similar as well:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5311514/?ref_=tt_rec_tt](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5311514/?ref_=tt_rec_tt)

------
genjipress
An animated film, "Mind Game", now finally available in an edition that won't
cost an arm and a leg, is a high-ranking favorite of mine by any measure.

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0452039/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0452039/)

The idea's simple: a young man hooks up with a girlfriend he lost touch with,
and then dies because he doesn't have the nerve to act when the moment demands
it. But God decides to toss him back into the world a few moments before his
death to give it another shot, and ... and then things truly go off the chain.
(Pay VERY close attention to the montages at the beginning and end of the
movie; they make it worth a second viewing, since they snap a great many
things into focus.)

It's not just thought-provoking, since it tackles all kinds of issues about
free will and the meaning of one's life, but it's also animated with wild
abandon and gleeful energy.

I can't recommend this movie highly enough in general, but this is as good an
excuse to talk about it as any.

(edited to add IMDB link)

------
Nokinside
The Man from Earth (2007)
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/)

~~~
psalminen
Yes, this is one of my favorite, seemingly unknown, movies

------
angersock
Empire of Dust (2011), about a Chinese construction crew trying to get a road
built. It made me reflect a lot on senior engineering and the zen of dealing
with subideal circumstances.

